# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Перенос данных из 7.7 в 8.2

## rikony

Подскажите что можно, не сложно  ! перенести из программы "Производство Услуги Бухгалтерия 7.7 " в программу Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 базовая версия !ИИ?
Спасибо.

_Добавлено через 20 часов 42 минуты 32 секунды_



> Подскажите что можно, не сложно  ! перенести из программы "Производство Услуги Бухгалтерия 7.7 " в программу Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 базовая версия !ИИ?
> Спасибо.


во сам нашел выход такой...перенес контрагентов и номенклатуру из ПУБ 7.7 в Бух 7.7, и уже из бух 7.7 перенес в Бух 8.2
:)

----------


## Aron052

Можно попробовать выгрузить стандартными способами  тем планом который есть для бухии

----------


## Saule

.Добрый день, подскажите, можно ли перенести контрагентов из 1С 7.7 в 1С 8.3?

----------


## Online_Z

> .Добрый день, подскажите, можно ли перенести контрагентов из 1С 7.7 в 1С 8.3?


из какой именно 7.7 и какую 8.3 ?

----------


## Kog60

> .Добрый день, подскажите, можно ли перенести контрагентов из 1С 7.7 в 1С 8.3?


Да можно.

----------


## Saule

а как это сделать? В 8,3 не выбирает не видит базу 7,7

----------


## Kog60

примерно так
http://extremallife.ru/work/1s/ole-1c77-1c8

----------


## Saule

спасибо. но это для программистов, а я простой бухгалтер, просто в начале 2018 года я сделала это без проблем. а сейчас поле для выбора базы не активно, видимо что-то изменилось:blush:

----------


## Kog60

если есть тимвьер  или скайп могу посмотреть

----------

